# MFA (Directing)



## peacemaker (Sep 3, 2009)

Folks:

I am planning to apply for MFA (Directing) for Fall 2010. I have a list of schools I have selected. (USC, UCLA, Chapman). I am also planning to apply for Loyola Marymount. 

One of my friend told me that LM is theatre oriented? Is it true? Is it worth applying for MFA (Directing)?

The reason I am asking is I have 1/10 th of a chance in other film schools I am applying. I just want to have atleast one backup where I have more possibility of getting admission.


----------



## Ard23 (Sep 4, 2009)

I don't know anything about LMU (I've heard a few negative things from disgruntled undergrads, but nothing about the MFA program), but is there a reason you're not applying to New York schools?


----------



## peacemaker (Sep 4, 2009)

No, I want to be in CA. That's why my choice is limited now. 

I just want to have atleast one Film School admission for back-up (in CA) if I don't get the rated schools admission (like UCLA, USC and Chapman)

In other forums and groups, Loyola Marymount has a mixed review. I cannot really decide now whether it's worth applying to this school or not?

Also does anyone know which school is worth applying to in CA other than the above mentioned film schools?


----------



## Ard23 (Sep 4, 2009)

I would do some research on Cal Arts. It will probably be a bit more "artsy" in its focus, but I'm really not sure. Its a well-regarded school that offers an MFA in film production, so its at least worth looking into.


----------



## peacemaker (Sep 4, 2009)

I did some reserach on CalArts. This is what I found out: MFA Directing Program Main focus is Experimental Films (I prefer narrative type of filmmaking). But they also offer one more course other than MFA Directing which is "MFA in Film and Video". In this program, student decides which medium to shoot (Film/Video) and student decides their choice of films (Experimental/Narrative). I added this film school into my list.

Thanks Ard23 for your suggestions.


----------



## jpcam (Sep 4, 2009)

You might have that backwards. The MFA in Film & Video is a program to use the medium as a "personal expression and exploration." The Film Directing is focused around "encouraging directing students to develop innovative approaches to dramatic storytelling," with a good deal of influence from theatre & older filmmakers (Godard, Hitchcock, Renoir). You can request that they send you information for free off of their website, but the schools is definitely "artsy." Also, if you plan on applying, they ask for a lot of materials for their Dec. 1st deadline. So prepare early


----------



## peacemaker (Sep 4, 2009)

Following are the requirements for MFA Directing in CalArts. 

In addition to a visual portfolio, applicants to the Film Directing Program must submit four copies of the following written materials:

”¢ A rÃ©sumÃ© of your training, performance, and/or production experience. Also include a brief job history of work outside film, video or theater.

”¢ Samples of original written work such as a play, story or screenplay no longer than 10 pages total

”¢ A list of four books, including author's names, that you have enjoyed in the past year, with a few lines about what you admired about the work

”¢ A list of three to five films or plays you admire with brief comments indicating how they have influenced your thoughts as a director

”¢ An outline or brief paragraph describing a project (or projects) you have in mind. This is intended to give the faculty an indication of the type of filmmaking in which you are interested. It is not necessarily work you will produce at CalArts.

”¢ A very short list of interests outside theater, film or video

”¢ In a single page, describe your long-term and short-term goals, both professionally and personally.

They specified these requirements as Optional in the heading, but started with a line "Applicants to the Film Directing Program must submit four copies of the following written materials"...


I was really stunned to see this. If I want to apply here, I must start preparing for this right now.

jpcam: Is LMU a reasonable Film School to pursue MFA Directing? Do you know anything about this Film School? 

Reasonable in the sense, is it worth paying the money to study in this school?


----------



## jpcam (Sep 4, 2009)

Gosh that list is ridiculous. But it's good because I think only serious applicants will apply... No, I don't know much about LMU. I know there were some posts about it last winter when people were applying, but other than that, I'm useless on the subject. Sorry amigo


----------

